# SIMATIC S5 - Ersatzteile und mehr



## woisi (11 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
sollte noch wer SIEMENS S5 Baugruppen brauchen (Ersatzteile, Analgenstillstand,..) schaut doch mal bei http://shop.SOFTwerk.at vorbei:
SPS, Bediengeräte, Antriebstechnik auch von anderen Herstellern:
3COM ABB AEG ALLEN-BRADLEY B&R BAUMUELLER BECKHOFF BERGER LAHR BOSCH BROWN BOVERI BÜHLER CONTROL TECHNIQUES DANFOSS EBELT EPSON FANUC HITACHI HONEYWELL IDEC IZUMI INAT KLÖCKNER-MOELLER LAUER LENZE LUST MICONSYS MITSUBISHI NATIONAL PC OMRON PHOENIX PILZ SCHLEICHER SCHNEIDER ELECTRIC SEW SIEMENS SOFTwerk SONSTIGEs SPRECHER+SCHUH TELEMECANIQUE VIPA WOEHRLE
z.B.:
6ES5 SIMATIC S5
6ES7 SIMATIC S7
6FM1 S5- WF -Baugruppen
6GK1 S5 NET Sinec
6GK7 S7 NET
6AV3 HMI ältere Bediengeräte TD10 TD17 TD20 OP3 OP5 OP7 OP15 OP17 OP20 OP30 OP25  OP27 OP35 OP37 TP27 TP37 PP17 OP393 OP396 OP397 OP47
6AV6 HMI schon die neueren OP73 OP77 TP170 OP170 TP177 OP177 TP270 OP270 TP277 OP277 MP270 MP277 MP370 MP377 RI30 RI45 PC32-R OS-B35

hoffentlich hilft das jemanden bei der nächsten Störung bzw. noch besser beim nächsten Anlagenstillstand ! :s17:


----------

